# Call of Duty WW II BETA



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone on here played a sample of call of duty BETA? It's nothing ground breaking but it's nice to see it going back to its roots and a welcome return of what we all loved about it before. November 3rd is the release date.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

For me I've gave up on COD - very much a FPS Free for all with no team atmosphere about it - try CSgo on a PC - that is all about team work


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm not sold on it, I didn't enjoy it anywhere near as much as I was expecting. I just seemed to die for fun and felt behind compared to my enemies. Quick scoping off snipers is ridiculous. Not a fan of the map design either, too small and suits a fast paced run and gun style. 

Sutty


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

CoD is back! I throughly enjoyed the beta. I didn't get to play it as much as I would have liked but there is always weekend 2. XD

Roll on November 3:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sutty 90 said:


> I'm not sold on it, I didn't enjoy it anywhere near as much as I was expecting. I just seemed to die for fun and felt behind compared to my enemies. Quick scoping off snipers is ridiculous. Not a fan of the map design either, too small and suits a fast paced run and gun style.
> 
> Sutty


I found that to be my biggest problem, the fact that you die so easily and quickly, maybe there's better players out there and if so then I think come launch time there needs to be a better balance on the skill set of players when matched up before battle. I know it's only a BETA code so it's still in the test stages and I hope the developers take on board all feed back from gamers prior to official launch.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Got my pre order on amazon,
Should have my code on 31st 
( Xbox one )


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I found that to be my biggest problem, the fact that you die so easily and quickly, maybe there's better players out there and if so then I think come launch time there needs to be a better balance on the skill set of players when matched up before battle. I know it's only a BETA code so it's still in the test stages and I hope the developers take on board all feed back from gamers prior to official launch.


I don't believe it was the matchmaking, I play a lot of MWR and can go toe to toe with pretty much anyone and come out with a positive KDR. The game just felt odd, similar in how it plays but with strange outcomes. I'm struggling to to go positive most games. I just feel cheated for most of my deaths.

Also isnt the new class system confusing compared to older cods?!?. Or is that just me???

Sutty


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I enjoyed it. Really enjoyed it. 

Some of the gameplay is quick and crazy, died just turning corners and killed a lot more than inprobably usually am in these games. Maybe just getting used to it. 

I quite liked the class system but can see some being defunct.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

If you guys wanna play a shooter we should get kitted up and play co-op Arma 3 in a forumite group. With the right guys and the right scenarios, you can have a ball.


----------

